# Need ziti help



## ohiowinter (Sep 12, 2004)

after eating ziti for years, I suddenly decided to make some for a carry in dish.........but didn't have time to sort through all the recipes.  Does anyone have a favorite?  The one I like in the past had lots of cheese.  Don't know what kind.  Do I use my old standard spaghetti sauce recipe or a newer version of a marinara sauce..........?  A local store has the BEST italian sausage.........would some of that be good, browned and cut up and mixed in?  thanks in advance.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 12, 2004)

I don't use a 'recipe' for baked ziti, just eyeball it.  Your old, regular spaghetti will be fine - in face, some of the newer 'marinas' might be a bit too runny.  Mix up a carton of ricotta cheese with some grated parmesan, garlic powder, and chopped parsley, and have lots of shredded mozz and parm ready for assembly.  Cook the ziti or penne, and oil a baking pan, then layer -  a little sauce 'to feed the bottom', layer of noodles, layer of ricotta, sprinkle some mozz/parm, then sauce, and just repeat til you get to the top of the pan, then finish with a final layer of mozz.  If ya wanna get really fancy, you could also add in some cubed fontina and shredded asiago!


----------



## GB (Sep 30, 2004)

This is my Chicken Broccoli Ziti dish. I have friends and family who hunt me down to make this for them. It is one of my favorite dishes to make and there are never any leftovers.

CBZ

1 pound dry ziti pasta 
2 tablespoons butter 
3 cloves garlic, chopped 
1 pint heavy cream 
1 (10.75 ounce) can  chicken broth 
1 cube chicken bouillon 
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese (or more to taste)
 salt and pepper to taste 
3 tablespoons cornstarch (make a slurry with some white wine)
2 large heads  broccoli, steamed 
6 skinless, boneless chicken breasts - (I prefer breaded and fried)


 Directions     
1 In a large pot of salted boiling water, place pasta and cook for 8 to 10 minutes, until pasta is al dente. Drain. 

2 In a large skillet, saute garlic in butter over medium heat. Stir in the heavy cream, chicken broth and bouillon. Add parmesan cheese, salt and pepper. Add cornstarch (adjust amount to thicken sauce to your liking). Simmer all together for about 20 minutes. 

3 Once sauce is cooked and thickens, add broccoli, stir all together and cook for another 2 to 3 minutes. Once sauce is done, put cooked ziti pasta in a large bowl, pour sauce over pasta and toss to coat and mix. Then add the chicken pieces and mix all together.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 6, 2004)

Add a little feta cheese to your recipe.WOW.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 7, 2004)

GB your CBZ sounds great!  next time I have chicken in the frig,  I know what I'm making!  Thanks so much for sharing!  


Good Luck!


----------



## GB (Oct 7, 2004)

My pleasure! Let me know when you make it. I can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 18, 2004)

GB said:
			
		

> This is my Chicken Broccoli Ziti dish. I have friends and family who hunt me down to make this for them. It is one of my favorite dishes to make and there are never any leftovers.



Hi GB!  
I made the CBZ tonight to rave reviews!!! I can certainly understand why they hunt you down to make this for them!  
Am not sure how many people this would normally feed, but there were only four of us, and there wasn't any left! 
My sons gobbled it up like they hadn't eaten anything for a week! (I was no slacker either - oinks all 'round  ) 
I took your advice and put in more Parmesan (probably about 3/4 cup, just used up what I had) outside of that followed your recipe (just poached the chicken) and if we were rating I would sure give it a 5 star review! 
Also think mushrooms would be a great addition!

Thanks again for sharing this great recipe!


----------



## GB (Oct 18, 2004)

Oh wasabi woman I am so glad it went over so well!!! Yeah there are almost never any leftovers when I make it, but if there are then my MIL makes me bring them to her 

Yeah I think mushrooms would go very well with this. I will have to try that next time. I personally don't eat them (but I keep trying them from time to time and I think they may grow on me), but my wife loves them and would be very happy with that addition.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 18, 2004)

GB said:
			
		

> I think they may grow on me



Maybe start with the sliced canned ones, drain them and put them in the butter when you are sauteeing the garlic?  (How bad can anything be when it's got that nice garlic flavor?   )


Thanks again!


----------



## GB (Oct 18, 2004)

Garlic sure does make anything better


----------



## mudbug (Oct 18, 2004)

GB, there's no such thing as too much garlic, except for maybe in oatmeal!


----------



## GB (Oct 18, 2004)

I couldn't agree more mudbug. I would even be willing to bet that someone on this board would be able to make a garlic oatmeal that tasted great. Anyone up for the challenge?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 18, 2004)

I know people out there make garlic ice cream.  Saw it on one of those FoodTV shows about festivals.  They do the garlic one in Gilroy, CA.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2004)

GB said:
			
		

> Anyone up for the challenge?



NO!!!!!!  :P


----------

